# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  آموزش ساخت گزارش های Runtime با اکتیو ریپورت

## hrj1981

دوستان عزیزم سلام
این یک جزوه آموزشی کوتاه می باشد که در آن نحوه ساخت گزارش های Run Time(در حین برنامه) را با گزارش ساز قدرتمند و در این حال ساده Active Report آموزش داده شده است امیدوارم هر گونه نقصی را به بزرگی خودتان ببخشید و ما را از راهنمایی هایتان بی نصیب نگذارید.
فایل AciveRuntime جزوه PDF آموزش می باشد که هر کدام از دوستان خواست به من ایمیل بزند تا فرمت Doc آن را جهت تکمیل برایش بفرستم.
فایل Sampel نیز پروژه آزمایشی این جزوه می باشد.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
دوست عزیز
مشکل کشیدگی حروف رو تونستی حل کنی یا نه ؟
آخه تو ورژن 2 حروف فارسی رو می کشه واسه همین من از ورژن 1 استفاده می کنم

----------


## hrj1981

از دوستانی که این مقاله را خوانده اند کسی می تواند نحوه درج ردیف در detail را آموزش دهد؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
میشه منظورتون رو واضح تر بگین
خب اگر به بانک متصل باشه خودش درج میشه دیگه

----------


## hrj1981

> سلام
> میشه منظورتون رو واضح تر بگین
> خب اگر به بانک متصل باشه خودش درج میشه دیگه


حامد جان در گزارش های runtimeهمه چیز باید در اختیار کاربر باشد و حالا یک کاربر دوست دارد در گزارش خود برای گزارشش یک ردیف ایجاد کند و باید گزارش ساز برنامه این قابلیت را به او بدهد و حالا سوال من ؟ من در گزارش های خودم که در داخل وی بی با اکتیو ریپورت درست می کنم هیچ وقت برای ایجاد ردیف از بانک اطلاعاتی استفاده نمی کنم و از طریق چند خط کد این کار را انجام میدهم حالا می خواهم در گزارش ساز برنامه ام مثلا یک دکمه قراردهم که اگر کاربر آن را فشرد بصورت اتوماتیک برای گزارشش ردیف ایجاد شود.همین...
ممنون

----------


## golabam

سلام ریپورت دیزاینر من فعال نمیشه ممکنه بگید فایل dllکجاست

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
خب شما که می گین اینکار رو انجام دادین
یا اینکه من هنوز نفهمیدم منظورتونو
ولی شما می تونید ارتفاع قسمت detail رو هم زیاد کنید

----------


## soheil_programmer

با سلام

آیا شما مشکل Export گزارش های فارسی را در اکتیو ریپورت به صورت pdf حل کرده اید؟؟

یا حق

----------


## @AM!R!

سلام 
من چیزایی برای شماره ردیف دارم 
اگه تاپیک رو فراموش نکنم حتما بهتون می رسونم

----------


## harati

> سلام
> دوست عزیز
> مشکل کشیدگی حروف رو تونستی حل کنی یا نه ؟
> آخه تو ورژن 2 حروف فارسی رو می کشه واسه همین من از ورژن 1 استفاده می کنم


سلام دوستان
این مشکل خیلی بزرگیه! آیا کسی از دوستان تونسته اونو حل کنه؟

----------


## soheil_programmer

> سلام
> دوست عزیز
> مشکل کشیدگی حروف رو تونستی حل کنی یا نه ؟
> آخه تو ورژن 2 حروف فارسی رو می کشه واسه همین من از ورژن 1 استفاده می کنم


با سلام و تبریکات ویژه به مناسبت سال جدید

آقا حامد به نکته بسیار مهمی اشاره کردند که منم دربارش مشکل دارم یعنی کشیدگی حروف فارسی... کسی نمیتونه راه حلی ارائه کنه؟؟

----------


## soheil_programmer

Soheil,

This behavior is related to an existing Case in our system.  Case
 16232.  This issue has been resolved in a newer build of ActiveReports.
  This build is not yet available on our website.  However, we have decided
 to provide this build to you before making it available to the public,
 since it specifically addresses this issue.  This is build 1314 of
 ActiveReports 2.0.

In order to send this build to you, could you please provide your
 serial number, name, and company name.

Thanks,
Zach

-----Original Message-----
From: Soheil S <soheil_@yahoo.com>
Reply-To: Soheil S <soheil_@yahoo.com>
Date: Wed, 26 Mar 2008 03:01:10 -0700 (PDT)
To: info@datadynamics.com
Subject: Problem at Active Report

>Hello,
  I Have a Problem at Active Report that in the right to left languages
 (Persian) letters is long, I attach a image file for show active
 report problem to you!

  Best Regards,.

----------


## soheil_programmer

با سلام

بالاخره بعد از مکاتبات فراوان بنده با شرکت DataDynamics این سایت سازنده نسخه رفع اشکال شده نرم افزار Active Report را که در مورد حروف فارسی مشکل کشیدگی حروف را داشت، بر روی سایت خود جهت دانلود عموم قرار داد؛ که بنده وظیفه خودم دونستم که بچه های خوب 


16232 Viewer control adds extra spaces when displaying Arabic text. 

دانلود نرم افزار


شایان ذکر است این نسخه با شماره 1314 در صفحه دانلود سایت DataDynamics قرار داده شده است.

البته هنوز این مشکل در مد طراحی نرم افزار (Design Mode) وجود دارد که من آن را با شرکت درمیان گذاشتم و منتظر جواب بعدی هستم ولی بازم جای شکرش باقیه!

یا علی.

 وب سایت بنده www.ssahabi.ir    دوست داشتید سری بزنید به محصولات و خدمات من

----------


## baidin

با سلام
اگه کسی در مورد گزارش سازی پویا به صورتی که بتوان فیلدهایی را که قرار است در پرینت باشند را کاربر بتونه آنها را درگ کنه توی گزارش توضیح بده ممنون می شم
 کارم خیلی گیره

----------


## moj_vb

Private Sub Detail_Format()
    Static rownum As Integer
    rownum = rownum + 1
    ActiveReport3.Field1.Text = rownum
End Sub

----------


## hrj1981

> با سلام
> اگه کسی در مورد گزارش سازی پویا به صورتی که بتوان فیلدهایی را که قرار است در پرینت باشند را کاربر بتونه آنها را درگ کنه توی گزارش توضیح بده ممنون می شم
> کارم خیلی گیره


دوست عزيزم براي اينكار ابتدا بايد فيلدهايي كه مي خواهي درون گزارشت باشند را به محيط اكتيو ريپوت وارد نمايي(درون مثال همين تايپيك موجود است) و هنگامي كه توانستي عمل فوق را بدرستي انجام دهي فيلدهاي شما در قسمت Fields اكتيو ريپورت نمايش داده خواهد شد "اگر نتوانستيد آنها را ببينيد يك بار بوسيله كليد Refresh ،محيط Fields را آپديت كنيد"، اكنون مي رسيم به قسمت مورد نظر شما ؛حالا مي توانيد بوسيله موس فيلدهايي كه كاربر در نظر دارد درون پرينتش باشد به محيط گزارش درگ مي نماييد.
اميدوارم كمكتان كرده باشد.

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

> دوستان عزیزم سلام
> این یک جزوه آموزشی کوتاه می باشد که در آن نحوه ساخت گزارش های Run Time(در حین برنامه) را با گزارش ساز قدرتمند و در این حال ساده Active Report آموزش داده شده است امیدوارم هر گونه نقصی را به بزرگی خودتان ببخشید و ما را از راهنمایی هایتان بی نصیب نگذارید.
> فایل AciveRuntime جزوه PDF آموزش می باشد که هر کدام از دوستان خواست به من ایمیل بزند تا فرمت Doc آن را جهت تکمیل برایش بفرستم.
> فایل Sampel نیز پروژه آزمایشی این جزوه می باشد.



واقعا ممنون . خیلی خوب بود .
میشه فایل های بعدی رو هم ارسال کنید ؟
ایمیل من اینه  born_on_12th_april@yahoo.com

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

> دوستان عزیزم سلام
> این یک جزوه آموزشی کوتاه می باشد که در آن نحوه ساخت گزارش های Run Time(در حین برنامه) را با گزارش ساز قدرتمند و در این حال ساده Active Report آموزش داده شده است امیدوارم هر گونه نقصی را به بزرگی خودتان ببخشید و ما را از راهنمایی هایتان بی نصیب نگذارید.
> فایل AciveRuntime جزوه PDF آموزش می باشد که هر کدام از دوستان خواست به من ایمیل بزند تا فرمت Doc آن را جهت تکمیل برایش بفرستم.
> فایل Sampel نیز پروژه آزمایشی این جزوه می باشد.




واقعا ممنون . خیلی خوب بود .
میشه فایل های بعدی رو هم ارسال کنید ؟
ایمیل من اینه born_on_12th_april@yahoo.com

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

> دوستان عزیزم سلام
> این یک جزوه آموزشی کوتاه می باشد که در آن نحوه ساخت گزارش های Run Time(در حین برنامه) را با گزارش ساز قدرتمند و در این حال ساده Active Report آموزش داده شده است امیدوارم هر گونه نقصی را به بزرگی خودتان ببخشید و ما را از راهنمایی هایتان بی نصیب نگذارید.
> فایل AciveRuntime جزوه PDF آموزش می باشد که هر کدام از دوستان خواست به من ایمیل بزند تا فرمت Doc آن را جهت تکمیل برایش بفرستم.
> فایل Sampel نیز پروژه آزمایشی این جزوه می باشد.



واقعا ممنون . خیلی خوب بود .
میشه فایل های بعدی رو هم ارسال کنید ؟
ایمیل من اینه born_on_12th_april@yahoo.com

----------


## علی جباری

ببخشيد بانكي كه من استفاده مي‌كنم رمز داره، با توجه به فايل ضميمه‌اي كه در پست اول موجود مي‌باشد چطور ميتونم با يك بانك رمز دار كار كنم؟

----------


## hrj1981

اگر ديتابيس شما اکسس باشد در کانکشن استرينگ Data control اکتيو ريپورت خود مي توانيد کد زير را به کار ببريد، جاي ستاره هاي اولي از سمت چپ مسير و نام بانک اطلاعاتي و جاي ستاره هاي دومي پسورد خود را قرار دهيد
.ConnectionString = "Provider=Microsoft.Jet.OLEDB.4.0;Data Source=*********;Jet OLEDB:Database Password=******;Persist Security Info=False"

----------


## BNW_2009

آموزش ساخت گزارش توسط برنامه ACTIVE REPORT 2

----------


## alaki1100

> با سلام
> 
> بالاخره بعد از مکاتبات فراوان بنده با شرکت DataDynamics این سایت سازنده نسخه رفع اشکال شده نرم افزار Active Report را که در مورد حروف فارسی مشکل کشیدگی حروف را داشت، بر روی سایت خود جهت دانلود عموم قرار داد؛ که بنده وظیفه خودم دونستم که بچه های خوب 
> 
> 
> 16232 Viewer control adds extra spaces when displaying Arabic text. 
> 
> صفحه دانلود نرم افزار:
> http://www.datadynamics.com/forums/37/ShowForum.aspx
> ...


سلام عزیز جان
دستت درد نکنه اما ماکه نمی تونیم دانلودش کنیم اگه میشه یه جایی آپلودکن ماهم استفاده کنیم
متشکرم

----------


## m_zargarnia

سلام
از  كدام ورژن Active Reports  براي VB6 استفاده كنم ؟

----------


## Javad-2010

> سلام عزیز جان
> دستت درد نکنه اما ماکه نمی تونیم دانلودش کنیم اگه میشه یه جایی آپلودکن ماهم استفاده کنیم
> متشکرم


اگه میشه یه جایی آپلود کن ما هم استفاده کنیم.
با تشکر

----------


## hrj1981

> سلام
> از كدام ورژن Active Reports براي VB6 استفاده كنم ؟


دوست عزيزم نسخه اكتيو ريپورت 2 مخصوص زبان VB6 مي باشد

----------


## royaamin

با سلام  . قبل از هر چیز تشکر میکنم از پست های خوبی که گذاشتید.
یک سوال حیاتی هم دارم لطفا اگر میدونید پاسخ بدید.
من حدود 70 80 تا ریپورت دارم که هرروز پرینت گرفته میشه. حالا شرکت تصمیم داره همشو به صورت pdf داشته باشه. اما من وقتی اکسپورت میکنم به pdf تمام حروف فارسی بهم میریزه و بصورت جدا جدا  نوشته میشه. راهکاری دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟ ممنون میشم.
ایمیل من هم اینه ry.amn5@yahoo.com
با تشکر --miss amin---

----------

